# Skype Support



## aeir523 (Nov 8, 2011)

If anybody in need of somebody to talk with, or willing to talk to somebody that needs help. 
I was wondering if anybody would like to type on skype about things (anxiety, depression, life issues) I need that. And well skype seems to be the best option some times.


----------



## Aminah (Jan 24, 2013)

sure, add me, my skype name is aminahe


----------



## marenubium87 (Jan 11, 2009)

Feel free to add me on skype. Same s/n as here.


----------

